# Fresh water drain tap



## peterdivi900 (Aug 4, 2009)

Can't believe there so cheap. Ordered from Autosleeper over the phone, received the next day, cost £1.75 +vat. Ok Autosleeper have a min order price of £5 so I ordered three. Total cost inc P&P £9.11. My model is Ravenna. Thanks Autosleeper great service
Peter


----------



## SteadtEddy (Feb 8, 2011)

thats intersting to know thanks, would these be the same as fitted to the trident do you know?


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

SteadtEddy said:


> thats intersting to know thanks, would these be the same as fitted to the trident do you know?


Ring 01386 842630 They are very helpful and will know the answer.

I bought my Nuevo ones from them.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

They seem to go brittle after a time and the handles break off, i bought some of them from West Country Motorhomes last year to replace the ones on a 2005 Nuevo..


----------

